# First Chicago area Cruze diesel



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Luigi, welcome to CruzeTalk. Awesome ride, love the new Tungsten Metallic for 2014. You couldn't have picked a better car! The Diesel just came out, so most of us have the gas Cruze and you will see us posting anywhere between 42-52MPG on the gas car. I dont doubt that you will get amazing gas mileage with your new ride. Its rated at 717 miles to a tank, and one of the GM engineers was able to get 900 miles out of a tank. So you will love it. Get some fogs if you get a chance and enjoy. Read some threads when you get a chance, this is a great place to meet some good people... Again, welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Please report back and let up know what you get for pump calculated MPG, obviously with 700+ miles range we will all be waiting awhile!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome from another Cruze Diesel driver, best ride ever owned.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Luigi?

What dealer did you find it at.....I'm over in DesPlaines.

Rob


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Jennings Chevrolet in Glenview.
http://www.jenningschevrolet.com/


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome and congratulations on your new Cruze D.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk , nice CDC .
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes welcome, I am another early adopter and couldn't be happier with the car!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new Cruze and thanks for the pictures! :coolpics:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Luigi.

What mods were you looking for?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I was just browsing to see what there was. Nothing in particular. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

